# Gaming Laptop 8GB oder 4GB RAM



## dngfng (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Paar Euro fünfzig übrig und wollte mir das m15x von Alienware kaufen. Nun stehe ich vor dem Dilemma ob sich 8GB RAM wirklich lohnen da, in älteren Beiträgen (2007/anfang 2008)  lass ich das es da noch kompatibilitäts problem mit Driverern und verschieden Spielen gibt. 

Und das die verbreitet meinung herrscht das es sich daher nicht lohne würde, wie sieht es eure meinung heute aus? Am Geld liegt es nicht viel mehr daran das ich mehr nachteile als vorteile hätte.

Desweiteren frage ich mich ob 1920x1200 Auflösung bei 15.4" überhaupt etwas bringen, bzw ob 1440x900 ausreichen.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## 1821984 (13. Februar 2009)

Gegenfrage: Kann man bei dem Alienware überhaupt 8GB verbauen, denn in den meisten fällen ist max. 4GB (welches OS ist denn da drauf)
Wenn Vista als 64Bit Variante, ist mehr Ram immer besser und treiberprobleme gibt es auch nicht.
Das war noch zu zeiten von XP 64 BIT.

Das mit der auflösung must du selber entscheiden, aber die 1440x900 würden mir auf jeden fall reichen. Geh doch mal in nen laden und lass dir ein zeigen mit soeiner hohen Auflösung.


----------



## rehacomp (13. Februar 2009)

Unabhängig das du zu den 8GB RAM unbedingt ein 64bit OS brauchst, gibt es nur wenige Programme die mit mehr als 4GB etwas anfangen können, Spiele gehören bis jetzt nicht dazu. 20 Progamme gleichzeitig lässt sicher auch nicht laufen, damit mehr als 4GB brauchst.

Die Ultrafeine Auflösung auf dem 15.4 hat keinen sinn, verbraucht nur Grafikpower. Kannst Full-HD Filme auf 15" gucken, toll.


----------



## 1821984 (13. Februar 2009)

Ja aber die zeit kommt. In der letzten ausgabe haben die das getestet und solangsam kommt das, weil es haben ja auch immer mehr ein 64 Bit OS.


----------



## dngfng (13. Februar 2009)

Das m15x gibt es mit 8GB RAM angeboten, natürlich nur im Verbund mit Vista 64 -> daher auch die frage.

Soweit ich sehen konnte werden alle Desktops bei denen nur noch mit Vista 64 ausgeliefert mit bis zu 12 GB RAM.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Kompatibilität von 32-bit Anwendungen auf Vista 64 aus? Hat jemand Erfahrung ob es da Probleme gibt?

Bei der Auflösung geh ich auch davon aus das ich nicht viel von 1920x1200 auf nehme 15,4" haben würde.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2009)

der aufpreis für 4GB ist sicherlich hoch, da in Nbooks ja nur 2 riegel passen, also müssen 2x4G her. 4GB-riegel grad bei Nbooks sind aber extrem teuer: 2x2Gb kosten 35-45€, EIN 4GB riegel kostet MINIMUM 165€.

ich würde daher "nur" 4GB nehmen und dann mal aufrüsten, falls sich mehr als 4GB wirklich mal als "lohnt sich" erweisen. zur zeit und absehbar hast du nix von mehr als 4GB. oder hat das NBook-modell 4 slots?

bei den desktop-PCs is das was anderes, da dort ja 4 slots vorhanden sind und man preiswert auf 8GB kommen kann, und auch 4GB-riegel sind zwar teurer als 2x2GB, aber nicht so viel teurer wie bei Nbooks (70€ vs. 35-45€). aber selbst da isses zur zeit eher rausgeschmissenes geld. 



32bit-anwendungen: an sich ist das kein problem, es gibt aber einige wenige anwendungen/spiele die bei viat64 bocken, bei vista32 aber nicht.


----------



## Driver76 (13. Februar 2009)

4gb ram passen doch mehr brauchste sicher lich nicht, spiele brauchen nie mehr als 3gb ram...


----------



## rebel4life (13. Februar 2009)

8Gb kannst du zum spielen vergessen, ein Kumpel der gerne übertaktet und so hat sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit 8GB Ram gemacht, da hat er schlechtere Ergebnisse als wie mit 4GB, deswegen sind 8GB für das Spielen unnötig, für semi-professionelle Bild/Videobearbeitung sind 8GB aber wieder in Ordnung, wobei das aber bei einem Laptop Humbug ist, denn für Bildbearbeitung braucht man einen guten Monitor von z.B. Eizo und kein billiges Notebook-TFT.


----------

